# OHV130 Will not start or stay running



## no1tmorrow

I have an early 2000 tecumseh OVH130. This is a project my son and I started for fun and is now lost its fun. When I start it I have spray starting fluid in the carb and then it will start. To keep it running for a while I have to have it on full choke.

I have replaced the fuel line, fuel filter, spark plug, carb, adjusted the valves. 

About the valve adjustment I set them to .004 but not 100% sure I did it correctly. Went to tdc and then adjusted both.

I am out of ideas.... 

Thanks for any information you may have.


----------



## no1tmorrow

Some additional information

Here is the carb I bought
http://www.ebay.com/itm/180906127077?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Also the order I replaced all of the parts. I did try to get it to run in between each step.
Carb
Fuel Filter
Fuel lines and new fuel filter again
spark plug
valve adjustment

Wonder if I ruined the carb by not doing the fuel filter and lines prior to replacing it.

Also here is some more information on the mower itself
Model:13A4662F129
Engine Model:OHV130
Engine Family:YTPXS.3582AA

Thanks again for any and all help.
Thom


----------



## Ed_GT5000

Well I am not an expert on that engine but it seems you need to look at the basics. nothing is worse than throwing parts on something and not solving the problem. I would start by looking at the simple things... is the plug wet... too much fuel or weak spark, if dry and light color it may not be getting enough fuel. is there a crankcase vent that is clogged? did the valves open and close properly? (wore out cam) you have replaced much of the fuel system I would look elsewhere if that made no difference. Again I am no expert just trying to help


----------



## no1tmorrow

Ed,
Thanks so much for replying. Great information.
The plug I took out was dry but yellow/gold (don't have the plug in front of me since it was changed in a fit of disappointment) on the tip. Crankcase vent? Is that the rubber tube between the block and the carb? About the valves, I may have not been on the compression stroke and will recheck this week. 

Thanks
Thom


----------



## Ed_GT5000

That is a good plan. is it getting good spark? Is it back firing? that could say alot. Was it running better before you adjusted the valves? Hopefuly some one will chime in that has an idea.... Anyone???


----------



## no1tmorrow

Ok valve adjustment technique I did. Is it right?
Took out spark plug. Turned engine clockwise until i felt the plug hole push air. Then stuck in screw driver and found TDC. Adjusted valves.

Still wont start without starting fluid and full choke.

Grrrrr


----------



## no1tmorrow

About spark. I used a spark tester. I set it to 10 or about 1/4 inch. I see a small spark, not bright or anything so don't know if that is good enough.


----------



## Ed_GT5000

I think you are going in the right direction. it will need a good spark. Is this electronic or does it have points? If valves were adjusted wrong then it would be backfiring IMO


----------



## no1tmorrow

Ok update time
Checked spark plug gap
adjusted valves again
cleaned carb
cleaned magnets and coil

I can start it without starting fluid now. It will run on half choke. It dies on blade engaging.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Ed_GT5000

does it run strong on half choke? will it idel down with out dieing? if so it sounds like you have the main jet still clogged. one thing I do is use a small wire (a bread twist tie with the paper burned off will work) to clean the jet while using carb cleaner spray


----------



## no1tmorrow

I will take the bowl off this week and try to clean the jet. Put it does seem a low on power. Thanks for all your help. Do you think we are the only two on this forum anymore?


----------



## Ed_GT5000

There are a lot of lurkers on here and a lot on the big tractor side. the general lawn tractor section gets a lot of activity. Let me know how the carb cleaning works. I have a thread going on a lawn tractor http://www.tractorforum.com/f284/1315-work-progress-24539/#post176926 don't get many replies but get a lot of views.
PS: you said you will take the bowl off... are you going to take the carb off the engine to clean it? that would be best.


----------



## no1tmorrow

Cool...
I took the bowl off and gave it a good spraying. Also shortened my new fule line so there is not a big sag in it. 

Still half choke.... GRRRRR


----------



## Ed_GT5000

What helped me was taking the carb off, removing the bowl and float and spraying carb cleaner into every hole I could find and making sure the spray was coming out the other end of the hole, I also used a bread twist tie wire in the main jet while spraying and watching to make sure it was shooting into the main body of the carb. I used a whole spray can on my carb I also took all needle valves out and sprayed into them. Also use the choke cleaner type spray it is better at removing varnish buildup. I used the Advanced Auto parts brand. Finally, check the float to make sure the bowl is getting enough gas in it you can do this by hooking a clean gas line to the carb and blowing into it  while working the float


----------



## Ed_GT5000

PS: the float should be level with the carb when the gas flow shuts off


----------



## Ed_GT5000

I found this link that you may want to read

http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/tecumseh_series7_carb.asp


----------



## silvertonebetty

Ed_GT5000 said:


> does it run strong on half choke? will it idel down with out dieing? if so it sounds like you have the main jet still clogged. one thing I do is use a small wire (a bread twist tie with the paper burned off will work) to clean the jet while using carb cleaner spray


My old lawnflite would die on low throdel so get a carb cleaning and tunning kept making sounds bubly noises


----------

